# Compressed Straw Targets



## Neil.S (Apr 3, 2010)

I have seen an advert for 50mm compressed straw which can be used as archery targets. Has anybody used it? How does it stand up to arrows from high energy bows? Does it damage arrows stopping them so quick?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

*straw targets*

We used them in an indoor range in arkansas. I didn't care for them to much. During the brake in period pulling arrows was very difficult. Once they where broke in they seemed to develope soft spots real quick. Another down fall was getting paper targets to lay nice and flat on the target butt. 
With regard to arrow damage, only the occational bent arrow from trying to pull them out.
The next round of target butts we bought came from a place in Boonville, MO. I forget the name of the company right now. They are a lumber company that makes a product called archery board. You can google archery board and it will come up at the top of the page. The stuff is really great for indoor and outdoor use.


----------

